# Drei Manager verlassen AMD ohne Nachfolger



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Drei Manager verlassen AMD ohne Nachfolger*

					Das Personalkarussell bei AMD hat noch nicht gestoppt: Nun verlassen drei wichtige Manager das Unternehmen, darunter der Carrizzo-Entwickler John Byrne, der laut AMD auf eigenen Wunsch geht. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Drei Manager verlassen AMD ohne Nachfolger*


----------



## dsdenni (13. Januar 2015)

Frag mich warum...


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2015)

Sagen wir es doch einfach wie es ist;  AMD hat den Karren so gründlich vor die Wand gefahren, dass da nicht mehr viel zu retten ist.  Sie sind stark im GPU-Markt,  führend bei APUs und statten beide große Spielekonsolen aus,  und schaffen es trotzdem nicht damit Gewinn zu machen?!  

Dazu scheinen sie an das High-End-Segment einfach nicht mehr anschließen zu können, und langsam ist Intel als größter Konkurrent auch schon am Horizont verschwunden. 


Es ist traurig,  aber ich sehe derzeit wenig Zukunft bei AMD.  Vielleicht sollten sie einfach mal alle rausschmeißen und nur ein paar richtig gute Entwickler ins Boot holen. Denn ihr Hauptproblem scheint zu sein, dass sie gigantische Kosten haben aber nicht im passenden Maßstab in ihre technologische Zukunft investieren.


----------



## Escom2 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Drei Manager verlassen AMD ohne Nachfolger und es ist um keinen schade.*

Kein Verlust für AMD, denn Carrizo ist kein großer Wurf. Hat Byrne auch die Modulbauweise verbrochen?
Und um die beiden anderen Klugscheißer ist es auch nicht schade. Kennt irgendjemand von euch einen von McKinsey der jemals etwas sinnvolles von sich gegeben hat?


----------



## totovo (13. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sagen wir es doch einfach wie es ist;  AMD hat den Karren so gründlich vor die Wand gefahren, dass da nicht mehr viel zu retten ist.



Das würde ich nicht so sagen. AMD´s missere begann eigentlich durch den Wettbewerbsbetrug den Intel zu Pentium 4 Zeiten begangen hat. AMD ist vor die Wand geschubst worden.



> Sie sind stark im GPU-Markt,  führend bei APUs und statten beide große Spielekonsolen aus,  und schaffen es trotzdem nicht damit Gewinn zu machen?!



Die Grafiksparte macht regelmäßig Gewinn, bei den konsolen wird man derart unter Preisdruck stehen, dass da abzüglich der Entwicklungskosten nicht viel bei rum kommt 



> Dazu scheinen sie an das High-End-Segment einfach nicht mehr anschließen zu können, und langsam ist Intel als größter Konkurrent auch schon am Horizont verschwunden.
> Es ist traurig,  aber ich sehe derzeit wenig Zukunft bei AMD.   Vielleicht sollten sie einfach mal alle rausschmeißen und nur ein paar  richtig gute Entwickler ins Boot holen. Denn ihr Hauptproblem scheint zu  sein, dass sie gigantische Kosten haben aber nicht im passenden Maßstab  in ihre technologische Zukunft investieren.




Das ist richtig, aber wie soll das auch gelingen? Intel macht ein vielfaches von dem an Gewinn was AMD Umsatz macht. Wo sollen da die Investitionen in Forschung und Entwicklung rausspringen? Das ist ein Kampf David gegen Goliath den AMD nicht gewinnen kann, da nützen auch die fähigsten Entwickler nix^^


----------



## DerToerke (13. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sagen wir es doch einfach wie es ist;  AMD hat den Karren so gründlich vor die Wand gefahren, dass da nicht mehr viel zu retten ist.  Sie sind stark im GPU-Markt,  führend bei APUs und statten beide große Spielekonsolen aus,  und schaffen es trotzdem nicht damit Gewinn zu machen?!
> 
> Dazu scheinen sie an das High-End-Segment einfach nicht mehr anschließen zu können, und langsam ist Intel als größter Konkurrent auch schon am Horizont verschwunden.
> 
> ...



Konzernspitze: Chip-, Marketing- und Strategiechefs verlassen AMD - Golem.de

"Offenbar schart die neue Chefin mehr Führungskräfte mit technischem  Hintergrund um sich, ähnlich wie einst Hector Ruiz und Dirk Meyer. So  kehrten beispielsweise Apples Prozessorarchitekt Jim Keller, der  entscheidend am Erfolg des Athlon XP und Athlon 64 beteiligt war, und  der ebenfalls zwischenzeitlich bei Apple angestellte und für das  Mantle-API verantwortliche Grafikexperte Raja Koduri zu AMD zurück."

Also für mich klingt das eher positiv, wenn die ganzen Finanzoptimierer rausfliegen und wieder mehr Personal mit Ahnung von der Materie in der Führungsspitze sitzt.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Januar 2015)

Naja, ich würds nicht direkt negativ sehen. Vielleicht bringt das sogar frischen Wind.. Drücke AMD trotzdem die Daumen und hoffe dass sie sich noch fangen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht so sagen. AMD´s missere begann eigentlich durch den Wettbewerbsbetrug den Intel zu Pentium 4 Zeiten begangen hat. AMD ist vor die Wand geschubst worden.



Wohl kaum, das Problem bei AMD begann als man ATI aufgekauft hat. Mit dem Schritt hat man sich damals sehr weit aus dem finanziellen Fenster gelehnt, wohl mit dem Gedanken das die Gewinne die ATI im Grafikkartensegment einfährt einen Teil der Ausgaben wieder auffangen. Dumm nur das selbiges die nästen Jahre nicht in dem Maße der Fall war wie man es wohl erhoft hat da man mit der Radeon X2900er Reihe sehr heftig gefloppt ist und das nachdem man mit der Radeon, X800, X1800 und X1900, sowie der X1950er Reihe eigentlich seine Führung gegenüber Nvidia gut ausgebaut hatte.
Statt nur die Sorge um die finanzielle Lage hatte man da auch noch plötzlich die zeitweise wenig profitable Sparte von ATi an der Backe und so eine doppelte Belastung.

Dazu kam noch das AMD im Laptop Bereich schon eine Zeit zuvor ehr mäßig interessante Prozessoren anbot. Der Pentium M, auf dem ja später zu teilen auch die Core 2 Duo Architektur beruhte war insgesammt deutlich interessanter.
Und hätte AMD eigentlich auch schon ein Warnschuss dafür sein müssen was Intel wohl als nästes auf den Markt bringen könnte.
  Stattdessen hat man sich aber lieber mit ATI finanziell belastet und auf eine "überabreitete" Version der K-Architektur gesetzt.

Nun ja der Rest ist ja bekannt. Seid diesem Zeitpunkt hat man eigentlich nur noch schlechte Entscheidungen getroffen und Probleme gehabt: Phenom I, Bug und geringe IPC-Leistung, Phenom II, stark verspätet, Bulldozer, geringe IPC-Leistung und zu starker Fokus auf Multithreading.

Also nein, eigentlich sehe ich nicht das Intels Wettbewerbsbetrug dafür verantwortlich ist das AMD heute so schlecht dasteht Es war zwar sicher ein spürbarer finanzieller Verlust für AMD, aber war zu der damaligen Zeit alles andere als ein herber Schlag gegen die finanzielle Situation des Konzerns.

*@Der Toerke:*
Hört sich für mich auch danach an als würde man versuchen mehr know how in die Firma zu holen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das zuviele "Fachidioten" nicht am Ende genauso schädlich für AMD sind wie zuviele "Finanzidioten" Im Grunde ist eine gesunde Mischung das was man anstreben sollte.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Januar 2015)

Wenn es AMD hilft, schmeißt ruhig noch mehr raus, und rappelt euch wieder auf, ich würds euch gönnen.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wenn es AMD hilft, schmeißt ruhig noch mehr raus, und rappelt euch wieder auf, ich würds euch gönnen.



Jau, etwas Konkurrenz für Intel wäre auch gut.   Aber ich fände es auch schön, wenn AMD auch im oberen Leistungssegment mal wieder was brauchbares bringen würde.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jau, etwas Konkurrenz für Intel wäre auch gut.   Aber ich fände es auch schön, wenn AMD auch im oberen Leistungssegment mal wieder was brauchbares bringen würde.



Ich auch. 

Nur können die Roten da selber leider nix mehr investieren,
und potentielle Investoren versenken Ihr Kapital da auch nicht mehr.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Januar 2015)

Denn Anschluss bei CPUs haben sie ja eigentlich schon verloren. Wenn sie sich jetzt etwas verkleinern, Kapital bekommen und sich dann neu formieren, käme wieder ein wenig Leben in den Markt. 
Momentan arbeitet Intel aber wahrscheinlich schon aus langweile an der 9. Core-i Generation


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, das Problem bei AMD begann als man ATI aufgekauft hat. Mit dem Schritt hat man sich damals sehr weit aus dem finanziellen Fenster gelehnt, wohl mit dem Gedanken das die Gewinne die ATI im Grafikkartensegment einfährt einen Teil der Ausgaben wieder auffangen. Dumm nur das selbiges die nästen Jahre nicht in dem Maße der Fall war wie man es wohl erhoft hat da man mit der Radeon X2900er Reihe sehr heftig gefloppt ist und das nachdem man mit der Radeon, X800, X1800 und X1900, sowie der X1950er Reihe eigentlich seine Führung gegenüber Nvidia gut ausgebaut hatte.
> Statt nur die Sorge um die finanzielle Lage hatte man da auch noch plötzlich die zeitweise wenig profitable Sparte von ATi an der Backe und so eine doppelte Belastung.
> 
> Dazu kam noch das AMD im Laptop Bereich schon eine Zeit zuvor ehr mäßig interessante Prozessoren anbot. Der Pentium M, auf dem ja später zu teilen auch die Core 2 Duo Architektur beruhte war insgesammt deutlich interessanter.
> ...



Sehe ich fast so denn eine Sache wäre AMD ohne ATI definitiv auf den Magen geschlagen, Bulli nur mit der Prozessorsparte über 5 Jahre zu schleifen wäre auch nicht fördernd gewesen vielleicht schon der Untergang. APU und GPU haben wenigstens noch etwas wenn auch wenig gebracht.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> Sehe ich fast so denn eine Sache wäre AMD ohne ATI definitiv auf den Magen geschlagen, Bulli nur mit der Prozessorsparte über 5 Jahre zu schleifen wäre auch nicht fördernd gewesen vielleicht schon der Untergang. APU und GPU haben wenigstens noch etwas wenn auch wenig gebracht.



Ich würde sogar sagen, das sind mittlerweile eindeutig ihre besten Bereiche.   
Gerade die APUs wären bestimmt ncith so gut geworden, wenn sie nicht mit ATI die Grafikspezialisten eingekauft hätten.  Und ohne APUs hätten sie gerade eigentlich kaum noch ein Gebiet, wo sie Intel voraus wären ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Januar 2015)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> der laut AMD auf eigenen Wunsch geht.


 Ja ne, is klar 
Entweder verlassen wirklich die ersten Ratten freiwillig das sinkende Schiff (für die ungebildeten), aber dies würde eher bedeuten das sie die langfristigen Chancen für Amd als schlecht bewerten, oder man hat sie dazu gezwungen, beides wäre möglich, an einen freiwilligen Abgang glaube ich nicht, das wird viel zu oft als Grund genannt.


----------



## dsdenni (13. Januar 2015)

Bin mal Gespannt was das Jahr 2016 bringt..


----------



## Tiz92 (14. Januar 2015)

Ich sage eher ein Geldgeber muss her. So was wie Samsung sollte Milliarden bringen. 

Träumen darf man ja noch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Januar 2015)

Ich wäre für Apfel, die haben das Kleingeld dafür locker, und zugleich wäre Amd die teuerste Hardware am Markt


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht geht's dann ja jetzt endlich aufwärts für AMD.


----------



## nudelhaus (14. Januar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Frag mich warum...



danke intel, dank intel geht alles nieder :p

sollen ruhig die leute gehen, hoffentlich werden neue leute gefunden die amd ins alte licht rücken.


----------



## mjay88 (14. Januar 2015)

AMD sollte sich neu aufbauen ...finde ich nicht verkehrt das die gegangen sind... vllt werden sie auch noch von einem größerem aufgekauft


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Januar 2015)

nudelhaus schrieb:


> danke intel, dank intel geht alles nieder


Warum auch Amd die schuld geben, wenn man der Konkurrenz die schuld geben kann


----------



## Ch_koehler (14. Januar 2015)

mjay88 schrieb:


> AMD sollte sich neu aufbauen ...finde ich nicht verkehrt das die gegangen sind... vllt werden sie auch noch von einem größerem aufgekauft



EILMELDUNG des Tages:     Intel kauft AMD für xxx Millionen und bläst zum Angriff auf den Grafikkarten-Makt! 


[SUB](wäre nicht wünschenswert)[/SUB]


----------



## mjay88 (14. Januar 2015)

Bin von amd zu intel gewechselt  aber Konkurrenz Markt muss bleiben sonst ist es langweilig


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2015)

Ich fand AMD mal richtig gut, dann kam das Jahr 2006 ...


----------



## Biosman (14. Januar 2015)

mjay88 schrieb:


> Bin von amd zu intel gewechselt  aber Konkurrenz Markt muss bleiben sonst ist es langweilig






Welche Konkurrenz bitte?

Die Zeiten sind längst vorbei...

Leider!! Ich vermisse die Athlon XP Zeiten. DANACH war es nur noch ein Berg Ab... langsam, stück für stück...


----------



## Tiz92 (14. Januar 2015)

Ch_koehler schrieb:


> EILMELDUNG des Tages:     Intel kauft AMD für xxx Millionen und bläst zum Angriff auf den Grafikkarten-Makt!
> 
> 
> [SUB](wäre nicht wünschenswert)[/SUB]




Nur Millionen?


----------



## mjay88 (14. Januar 2015)

Naja trauert halt 
Man wird ja sehen wie sich amd machen wird 

 ich konnte mir früher auch keinen Intel leisten mittlerweile geht's sehr gut  darum griff ich früher zu amd


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Januar 2015)

Gewinn allein nützt niemanden etwas, wenn ein Unternehmen zu viel Gewinn macht, heißt das nur das die Gelder, welche in das Unternehmen fließen, gehortet und nicht in eine weitere Entwicklung der Produkte bzw. anständige Gehälter der Mitarbeiter investiert werden. 

AMD müsste sich nur mal trauen etwas zu tun was dem vorliegendem Dogma widerspricht, also eine Bindung zu seinen Unterstützern d.h. Kunden aufbauen, eine Vertrauensbasis schaffen und exzellenten Support bieten, damit kann man heutzutage viel mehr wettmachen als mit einem bombastischen Produkt nach dem anderen, welches zwar großartig in der Handhabe ist aber nach kürzester Zeit wieder vom Support befreit wird. 
Wobei ich jetzt nicht meine das grundsolide Produkte ein Fehler wären.
Apple ist in dieser Hinsicht ein Paradebeispiel, wenn ich mir die Supportzeit eines IPhones so ansehe werde ich direkt neidisch, Google bietet diesen Service nicht in diesem Umfang, dafür ist mein Gerät halt um einiges günstiger... 

Ein sehr einfacher Weg um seinen Wirkungskreis, was die Produktnachfrage betrifft, nachhaltig zu erhöhen wäre z.b. die Entwicklung und Freigabe von Linuxtreibern für die Produkte welche angeboten werden, Intel und Nvidia weigern sich vehement dies zu tun, also kann man sich da sehr einfach und Kostengünstig von der Konkurrenz abgrenzen und gleichzeitig seinen Kundenstamm ein wenig vergrößern.

Würde AMD für seine Grafikkarten und Prozessoren Linuxtreiber aus erster Hand zur Verfügung stellen, würde ich mein Intel/Nvidia System getrost in die Ecke stellen und sofort auf AMD unsteigen. 

Mit Mantle z.B. haben sie ja schon einen kleinen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht. 

Ein Unternehmen nur nach den Zahlen, welche am Jahresende in irgendeinem uninteressanten Report stehen, zu beurteilen ist ein bisschen kurz gedacht. (Only imho... )


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Januar 2015)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Gewinn allein nützt niemanden etwas, wenn ein Unternehmen zu viel Gewinn macht, heißt das nur das die Gelder, welche in das Unternehmen fließen, gehortet und nicht in eine weitere Entwicklung der Produkte bzw. anständige Gehälter der Mitarbeiter investiert werden.


Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass AMD einfach kein Geld hat.  ich glaube nicht, dass ihr Problem in dicken Bankkonten voll ungenutzten Ressourcen liegt  


Da_Obst schrieb:


> AMD müsste sich nur mal trauen etwas zu tun was dem vorliegendem Dogma widerspricht, also eine Bindung zu seinen Unterstützern d.h. Kunden aufbauen, eine Vertrauensbasis schaffen und exzellenten Support bieten, damit kann man heutzutage viel mehr wettmachen als mit einem bombastischen Produkt nach dem anderen, welches zwar großartig in der Handhabe ist aber nach kürzester Zeit wieder vom Support befreit wird.
> Wobei ich jetzt nicht meine das grundsolide Produkte ein Fehler wären.


Eigentlich haben sie in der Hinsicht deutlich weniger Probleme als bei dem Produkt selbst. 

Abgesehen davon zeigt das Beispiel "Asus" ganz klar, dass gute Produkte und mieser Service einen doch weiter bringen als anderherum.


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Apple ist in dieser Hinsicht ein Paradebeispiel, wenn ich mir die Supportzeit eines IPhones so ansehe werde ich direkt neidisch, Google bietet diesen Service nicht in diesem Umfang, dafür ist mein Gerät halt um einiges günstiger...


Das Beispiel hab ich gerade erst für einen Scherz gehalten ...    Apple sorgt dafür, dass ihre Handys nach Ablauf der Garantie und Erscheinen eines neuen Gerätes so schnell wie möglich außer Gefecht gesetzt werden.  Abgesehen von Sollbruchstellen in der Hardware,  gibt es negative Software-Patches, welche die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit immer weiter verringern ...   Und nein, das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie, das kann man relativ einfach nachweisen.


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ein sehr einfacher Weg um seinen Wirkungskreis, was die Produktnachfrage betrifft, nachhaltig zu erhöhen wäre z.b. die Entwicklung und Freigabe von Linuxtreibern für die Produkte welche angeboten werden, Intel und Nvidia weigern sich vehement dies zu tun, also kann man sich da sehr einfach und Kostengünstig von der Konkurrenz abgrenzen und gleichzeitig seinen Kundenstamm ein wenig vergrößern.
> 
> Würde AMD für seine Grafikkarten und Prozessoren Linuxtreiber aus erster Hand zur Verfügung stellen, würde ich mein Intel/Nvidia System getrost in die Ecke stellen und sofort auf AMD unsteigen.


AMD ist eigentlich recht aktiv in der Linux- Community ...   Natürlich geht immer noch mehr,  aber man kann wirklich nicht behaupten, dass sie diese Sparte ignorieren würden.  Vielleicht bekommst du das nur nicht mit.


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mit Mantle z.B. haben sie ja schon einen kleinen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht.
> 
> Ein Unternehmen nur nach den Zahlen, welche am Jahresende in irgendeinem uninteressanten Report stehen, zu beurteilen ist ein bisschen kurz gedacht. (Only imho... )


Naja, wenn diese Zahlen bei ihrer Bank stehen und diese daraus interpretiert, dass sie ihnen kein Geld geben möchte, dann ist das nicht ganz so uninteressant ...


----------



## Leob12 (15. Januar 2015)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen nur nach den Zahlen, welche am Jahresende in irgendeinem uninteressanten Report stehen, zu beurteilen ist ein bisschen kurz gedacht. (Only imho... )



Naja, darauf achten die Anleger eben auch.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass AMD einfach kein Geld hat. Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr Problem in dicken Bankkonten voll ungenutzten Ressourcen liegt



Also halten die sich grad und grad über Wasser? Ich mein der Aktienkurs ist nicht gerade berauschend, aber irgendwie schaffen die's doch was zu entwickeln...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben sie in der Hinsicht deutlich weniger Probleme als bei dem Produkt selbst. Abgesehen davon zeigt das Beispiel "Asus" ganz klar, dass gute Produkte und mieser Service einen doch weiter bringen als anderherum.



Zum Ruf von Asus kann ich nicht viel sagen, von AMD kann man aber nicht behaupten das die das Beste in der Branche darstellen, die Grakas sind solide, bringens irgendwie aber doch nicht, von daher...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das Beispiel hab ich gerade erst für einen Scherz gehalten ...    Apple sorgt dafür, dass ihre Handys nach Ablauf der Garantie und Erscheinen eines neuen Gerätes so schnell wie möglich außer Gefecht gesetzt werden.  Abgesehen von Sollbruchstellen in der Hardware,  gibt es negative Software-Patches, welche die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit immer weiter verringern ...   Und nein, das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie, das kann man relativ einfach nachweisen.



Ich besitze kein Apple Gerät, will auch keins, und klammer mich da auch nicht fest, war doch immer ein Argument oder täuscht mich das?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> AMD ist eigentlich recht aktiv in der Linux- Community ...   Natürlich geht immer noch mehr,  aber man kann wirklich nicht behaupten, dass sie diese Sparte ignorieren würden.  Vielleicht bekommst du das nur nicht mit.



Ah ok, für Ubuntu und das Gelbe vom Ei sind die nicht...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn diese Zahlen bei ihrer Bank stehen und diese daraus interpretiert, dass sie ihnen kein Geld geben möchte, dann ist das nicht ganz so uninteressant ...



Was kann ich dafür dass eine Bank so agiert?




Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, darauf achten die Anleger eben auch.



Naja... Ist halt so...


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Januar 2015)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Also halten die sich grad und grad über Wasser? Ich mein der Aktienkurs ist nicht gerade berauschend, aber irgendwie schaffen die's doch was zu entwickeln...


also, das letzte mal dass AMD schwarze Zahlen gesehen hat ist jedenfalls schon verdammt lange her ...   und wenn sie könnten, würden sie mit Sicherheit auch mehr in ihre Forschung investieren.  Als ich zuletzt nachgeschaut habe, war ihr Budget dort unter einem Zehntel dessen, was Intel ausgibt.  Ein recht einfach zu findendes Problem, und recht einfach zu lösen wenn man mehr Geld hätte.


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Zum Ruf von Asus kann ich nicht viel sagen, von AMD kann man aber nicht behaupten das die das Beste in der Branche darstellen, die Grakas sind solide, bringens irgendwie aber doch nicht, von daher...


also irgendwie ...  hast du da eine etwas verzerrte Wahrnehmung  
Bevor die 9xx Serie kam, hat eine zeitlang kaum jemand was anderes als AMD gekauft.  Aktuell sind sie mit Nvidia gleichauf.  Könnte wirklich schlimmer sein.


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich besitze kein Apple Gerät, will auch keins, und klammer mich da auch nicht fest, war doch immer ein Argument oder täuscht mich das?


Man kann über Apple verschiedene gute Dinge sagen, aber mit Sicherheit nicht dass sie an der Langlebigkeit ihrer Geräte interessiert sind    Es gibt eigentlich niemanden, der mehr dagegen arbeitet als Apple.


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ah ok, für Ubuntu und das Gelbe vom Ei sind die nicht...


Stimmt, aber da gibts auch niemanden der es besser macht. Bei Linux wird eben nur sehr entfernt Geld umgesetzt.


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür dass eine Bank so agiert?


Garnichts, aber du meintest,  Zahlen wären ja egal.  Sind sie leider nicht.


----------



## wultna (16. Januar 2015)

Bei AMD gehen die Lichter langsam aus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Januar 2015)

Die gehen schon dort lange aus, nur eben in raten.
Amd hat sich das alles selbst eingebrockt, hätten sie ATI nicht gekauft hätten sie viel Geld für Forschung und Entwicklung bei CPU's gehabt, und weil sie ATI gekauft haben muss das Grafiksegment deren CPU's stützen, sprich APU's, um überleben zu können.


----------



## GTX007 (16. Januar 2015)

> Nun verlassen drei wichtige Manager das Unternehmen



Wichtig? Versager die das Unternehmen in den vergangenen Jahren noch nicht mal annähernd auf Kurs brachten.
Kein Verlust für AMD - Es werden fähigere folgen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube Amd hat gefühlt schon mehrere male dessen Führungsriege ausgetauscht in den letzten Jahren, zumindest bekommt man den Eindruck wenn die News die Jahre verfolgt hat, Amd muss ja viele unfähige Leute eingestellt haben wenn deine Theorie zutreffen sollte


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. Januar 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7104338 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Amd hat gefühlt schon mehrere male dessen Führungsriege ausgetauscht in den letzten Jahren, zumindest bekommt man den Eindruck wenn die News die Jahre verfolgt hat, Amd muss ja viele unfähige Leute eingestellt haben wenn deine Theorie zutreffen sollte



Für mich sieht es eher danach aus, als ob die ganze Kostenstruktur bei AMD überhaupt nicht stimmt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass von knapp 1,44 Milliarden US-Dollar Umsatz kein Gewinn übrig bleibt. Ich habe mich einmal auf den amerikanischen Jobplattformen ungesehen und dabei erschreckendes festgestellt.

Viele angebliche AMD Ex-Mitarbeiter klagten darüber, hochgradig überarbeitet gewesen zu sein und mit unmöglichen Vorgaben dann Ergebnisse bringen mussten. Bei solchen Bedingungen wundert es mich dann nicht, wieso derart viele AMD-Produkte verspätet sind. 

Ich bin sicher AMD hat viele kluge Köpfe, aber einen abartigen Anhang an Wasserköpfen in der Verwaltung. Das muss höllisch frustrierend sein. Bryne selbst soll an Carrizo beteiligt oder zumindest dafür verantwortlich gewesen sein. Es ist wieder einmal äußerst seltsam, wieso er und andere Kollegen so plötzlich gehen (müssen). 

Da kann man eher System bei AMD vermuten, ansonsten verlassen die Ratten evtl. wirklich das sinkende Schiff!


----------



## da brew (16. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> [...]Apple sorgt dafür, dass ihre Handys nach Ablauf der Garantie und Erscheinen eines neuen Gerätes so schnell wie möglich außer Gefecht gesetzt werden.  Abgesehen von Sollbruchstellen in der Hardware,  gibt es negative Software-Patches, welche die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit immer weiter verringern ...   Und nein, das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie, das kann man relativ einfach nachweisen.[...]


Dann weise mal nach; die seriöse Quelle aus der das stammt würde ich gerne sehen!




Stryke7 schrieb:


> [...]also irgendwie ...  hast du da eine etwas verzerrte Wahrnehmung
> Bevor die 9xx Serie kam, *hat eine zeitlang kaum jemand was anderes als AMD gekauft*.[...]


Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer hier an verzerrter Wahrnehmung leidet...




wultna schrieb:


> Bei AMD gehen die Lichter langsam aus.


...und der PC stirbt... und 64kB sind für alle Zeiten genug...
Offenbar gehen die Lichter bei AMD seeeeehr langsam aus. Das machen die nämlich schon seit vielen Jahren.

Aber mal zum Thema Abgang von Managern: vielleicht hat die neue Chefin festgestellt, dass die Kollegen zu teuer sind, oder die Kollegen wollten mehr Gehalt und habens nicht bekommen, oder sie wollen keine Frau als Chef, oder, oder...
Im allgemeinen erfährt noch nicht mal derjenige der gegangen wurde, warum es so ist. Warum sollte es dann die Öffentlichkeit erfahren?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2015)

da brew schrieb:


> Dann weise mal nach; die seriöse Quelle aus der das stammt würde ich gerne sehen!



iOS 8 macht alte iPhones langsamer
?iPhone langsam?: Suchanfragen bei jedem iPhone-Release hoch
Feature - iOS 8 auf dem iPhone 4s: Lohnt sich das Update? | Apfeltalk
iOS 8 verlangsamt iPhone 4S und iPad 2 â€º Macerkopf
Studie wirft Apple absichtliches Ausbremsen mittels iOS-Update vor - Geplante Obsoleszenz - News - MACWELT
http://forum.golem.de/kommentare/mo...bsoleszenz.../86388,3883839,3885114,read.html





da brew schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer hier an verzerrter Wahrnehmung leidet...


http://www.pc-max.de/news/grafikkar...erkaufszahlen-von-nvidia-geforce-grafikkarten
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...zahlen-bei-nvidia-angeblich-ruecklaeufig.html
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...len-Geforce-Grafikkarten-geschaedigt-1092951/


Willst du noch mehr von einem der beiden Themen?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Januar 2015)

Ach, endlich sind diese Pfeifen weg.

Der Entwickler der damals maßgeblich an der Entwicklung des K7 (?) mitgewirkt hat (der Name des guten Herren fällt mir gerade nicht ein ) ist übrigens wieder zurück, das sind sehr gute Nachrichten.
Die FX-Reihe wurde von ihm in dem Sinne auch zur Gänze eingestampft, ich habe große Hoffnungen.

Ehrgeizige Ziele und qualifiziertes Personal waren und sind schon immer ein bewährtes Erfolgsrezept


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2015)

Drücken wir den Roten mal die Daumen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Drücken wir den Roten mal die Daumen!



Oder auch nicht  .


----------



## Speicherpapst (17. Januar 2015)

Bestimmt kommt demnächst die nächste 12x 6GHz Heizplatte


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht bekommt AMD das ja endlich mal hin schnelle CPUs zu bauen die nicht als Heizung taugen.


----------



## da brew (22. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> iOS 8 macht alte iPhones langsamer
> ?iPhone langsam?: Suchanfragen bei jedem iPhone-Release hoch
> Feature - iOS 8 auf dem iPhone 4s: Lohnt sich das Update? | Apfeltalk
> iOS 8 verlangsamt iPhone 4S und iPad 2 â€º Macerkopf
> ...



1. Danke für die links. Du bist glaube ich der erste hier (oder zumindest einer von ganz wenigen), der mir auf die frage nach quellen nicht mit "such doch selbst" antwortet.

Zu den Quellen selbst: ausser dem 2. und dem letzten link zum iphone drehen die sich alle um updates auf ein neues Betriebssystem. Dass ein solches, vor allem wenn es in erster linie auf neuere (im allgemeinen leistungsatärkere) Hardware ausgerichtet ist eventuell auf älterer Hardware nicht so flutscht halte ich jetzt nicht für einen Hinweis darauf dass hier eine absichtliche Verlangsamung (oder gar ein "ausser Gefecht setzen" nach Ablauf der Garantie) stattfindet.

Und in den beiden anderen Artikeln geht es auch eher um Spekulationen, dass Apple die Software absichtlich verlangsamt. In dem einen steht sogar wörtlich drin, dass die Studie wenig aussagekräftig ist!

und zu den links bezüglich der Verkaufszahlen: die Artikel beziehen sich alle auf die Spekulationen von Fudzilla. Und dabei geht es um "rückläufige Verkaufszahlen"; das ist schon noch ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu "kaum jemand kauft..."
und die Suche im Preisvergleich hat wenig aussagekraft in Hinsicht auf die tatsächlichen Verkäufe.


----------

